# Cultural Appreciation vs. Cultural Appropriation?



## ksxooo (Jan 15, 2017)

Where do we draw the line?


----------



## WireSponge (Jan 15, 2017)

There's no line to draw. People being influenced by other cultures has happened since the beginning of time and is completely natural. The idea that adapting and emulating things people like about other countries is somehow wrong is idiotic.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 15, 2017)

ksxooo said:


> Where do we draw the line?



We don't.  Even caring about it is bullshit.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jan 15, 2017)

Appreciating one's culture is going to an area or reading up on it and admiring the beauty of the culture, its people, cuisine and other things to offer and should be encouraged.

Appropriating is taking an aspect of a foreign culture and making it part of your identity despite having no connection to such, like Chris's "Cherokian" bullshit.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Jan 15, 2017)

When you see a big booty bitch with a sway in her step and you whistle at her and say "if that don't be the finest ass I ever saw, my nigga! Girl you shake it! Shake it all the way home!", that's appreciation.

When you run up to her and grab her ass like you finna swing a bowling ball and you in the special olympics and u tryna take the ball home wit u that's appropriation.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 15, 2017)

That dude in your avatar really looks like he wants to bang that cat.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jan 15, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> That dude in your avatar really looks like he wants to bang that cat.


Oh no


----------



## ksxooo (Jan 15, 2017)

WireSponge said:


> There's no line to draw. People being influenced by other cultures has happened since the beginning of time and is completely natural. The idea that adapting and emulating things people like about other countries is somehow wrong is idiotic.



I think the whole idea depends on the context of the culture that is being emulated. Weaboos certainly get a lot less shit than people like Rachel Dolezal. Japanese people and Black people have (of course) both been oppressed, but Japan is an economic and cultural powerhouse while Black communities are still segregated and oppressed, not to mention the giant shitstain that European colonization left on Africa. This is just a guess though.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Jan 15, 2017)

I still think Filthy Frank's weeaboo video will always be relevant to discussions like this.

For those who haven't seen it:


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 15, 2017)

To be semi-serious, I still don't give a flying fuck about "appropriation" as being some cultural crime.

As an example.

The dominant musical culture of America has almost become the musical culture of the entire world.  The dominant strain of that culture is black music.  Jazz and rap and other mostly black music more or less took over American music in the 20th Century.   Do you know why this happened?  People liked fucking listening to it.  It was good music.  It still is.

There are actual relevant social justice issues related to this, like how black artists often got conned out of their works and paid next to nothing for them, while the white artists who made lots of money from the very same shit got away with it.  I'd go into more details but I've run out of (((parentheses))) right now.

So is this ultimately "appropriation" when, in reality, black music IS American music?

Oh wait, I forgot to include this.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Jan 15, 2017)

When it comes to people talking about how white Americans "appropriate" other cultures, I just like to think about how so many other countries in the world flat out copy the US in terms of fashion, music, etc.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 15, 2017)

Ntwadumela said:


> Oh no



It's okay.  That cat is really hot.  I'd bang that cat too.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 15, 2017)

Jeff Jeff said:


> When it comes to people talking about how white Americans "appropriate" other cultures, I just like to think about how so many other countries in the world flat out copy the US in terms of fashion, music, etc.



SJWs have ways of dealing with that, though.  When other countries "appropriate" our culture, they call it "cultural imperialism" and this is somehow an awful crime.  As in, it's actually an awful crime that they do this of their own free will.  The mere existence of our culture is a crime.


----------



## WireSponge (Jan 15, 2017)

ksxooo said:


> I think the whole idea depends on the context of the culture that is being emulated. Weaboos certainly get a lot less shit than people like Rachel Dolezal. Japanese people and Black people have (of course) both been oppressed, but Japan is an economic and cultural powerhouse while Black communities are still segregated and oppressed, not to mention the giant shitstain that European colonization left on Africa. This is just a guess though.



Rachel Dolezal didn't appropriate anything, she's just a crazy cunt who wants to be black. And weebs aren't made fun of because they like Japanese culture, they're made fun of because they act like Japan is better than everywhere else.

Furthermore, how is this relevant to whether or not imitating other cultures is acceptable? The treatment of minorities doesn't have anything to do with taking practices from other cultures.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 15, 2017)

WireSponge said:


> Rachel Dolezal didn't appropriate anything, she's just a crazy cunt who wants to be black. And weebs aren't made fun of because they like Japanese culture, they're made fun of because they act like Japan is better than everywhere else.
> 
> Furthermore, how is this relevant to whether or not imitating other cultures is acceptable? The treatment of minorities doesn't have anything to do with taking practices from other cultures.



Name a single Japanese person, ever, who complained about "cultural appropriation."  (American liberals of Japanese descent do NOT count.)


----------



## Hatoful Dandy (Jan 15, 2017)

A few months ago, I found this post on tumblr after another Kiwi mentioned it during a discussion about cultural appropriation in the SJW thread (I think).  It gives an interesting view on how it may be used to preserve cultural elements that would otherwise die out, in this case using Overwatch's Farah and her native american inspired skins:

http://coelasquid.tumblr.com/post/147459403888/castleships-okay-im-only-gonna-say-this-once

I shared it with a friend of mine (who is native american) to get her point of view and well...she didn't agree and I got blocked the next day.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 15, 2017)

Hatoful Dandy said:


> A few months ago, I found this post on tumblr after another Kiwi mentioned it during a discussion about cultural appropriation in the SJW thread (I think).  It gives an interesting view on how it may be used to preserve cultural elements that would otherwise die out, in this case using Overwatch's Farah and her native american inspired skins:
> 
> http://coelasquid.tumblr.com/post/147459403888/castleships-okay-im-only-gonna-say-this-once
> 
> I shared it with a friend of mine (who is native american) to get her point of view and well...she didn't agree and I got blocked the next day.



I'm sure this has resulted in your opinion turning to full agreement with the shrieking REEEEEEEEEE monster.


----------



## Hatoful Dandy (Jan 15, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> I'm sure this has resulted in your opinion turning to full agreement with the shrieking REEEEEEEEEE monster.


Last I checked, my name was neither Anthony Burch or Jonathan McIntosh.


----------



## ksxooo (Jan 15, 2017)

Jeff Jeff said:


> When it comes to people talking about how white Americans "appropriate" other cultures, I just like to think about how so many other countries in the world flat out copy the US in terms of fashion, music, etc.





WireSponge said:


> Rachel Dolezal didn't appropriate anything, she's just a crazy cunt who wants to be black. And weebs aren't made fun of because they like Japanese culture, they're made fun of because they act like Japan is better than everywhere else.
> 
> Furthermore, how is this relevant to whether or not imitating other cultures is acceptable? The treatment of minorities doesn't have anything to do with taking practices from other cultures.




Rachel Dolezal is a white woman who was born white, yet she identifies as a black woman and is only famous because for involvements in black communities and black civil rights. How is that not appropriation?

I guess my discussion is more about the impacts of cultural appropriation itself.


----------



## WireSponge (Jan 15, 2017)

ksxooo said:


> Rachel Dolezal is a white woman who was born white, yet she identifies as a black woman and is only famous because for involvements in black communities and black civil rights. How is that not appropriation?


It's not appropriation because Rachel Dolezal can't be black. Appropriation implies that you're taking something, and you can't "take" someone else's race. Rachel is just a crazy person who is not and never will be black.


----------



## Wallace (Jan 15, 2017)

It's a non-issue, only a way to manufacture controversy for another hit from the crack-pipe of righteous indignation. 

For a more verbose explanation, here you go.


----------



## Positron (Jan 18, 2017)

Ntwadumela said:


> Chris's "Cherokian" bullshit.


This is downright lying.



ksxooo said:


> Rachel Dolezal.


This too.


----------



## Polexia Aphrodisia (Jan 19, 2017)

I think "appropriation" is blatant misrepresentation of a culture (such as weeaboos acting like anime characters and thinking that represents all of Japan), or using aspects of a culture with deep religious/spiritual significance in a careless way (like those temporary tattoos of sacred words in Hebrew that are not supposed to even be said aloud). 

If someone really loves part of a different culture and does their best to represent it accurately, I don't see a problem with that. 

I also think that European/"white" cultures should be equally viewed in this. In my opinion, if you're going to get up in arms about a fake polyester kimono for Halloween, you better be bitching about "Beer Garden Girl" too.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Jan 19, 2017)

There is no such thing as "cultural appropriation".

It's just another thing self-hating white people invented and pretended that special snowflake brown-skinned people care about it, until at some point a few actually-retarded brown-skinned people started caring about it. Kind of like how 4chan invented "free bleeding" and certain feminists actually rolled with it.

90% of people online talking about cultural appropriation are white people bitching at other white people for being insensitive to the poor nonexistent Mexicans who are getting triggered when a white person puts on a sombrero and eats a fucking taco. It's literally just another reason to bitch at someone and feel justified and like a crusader for social justice by doing so.


----------



## Arse Biscuit (Jan 19, 2017)

A hot chick in a sari is a hot chick in a sari.  Doesn't matter if they're Indian or not.

Cultural appropriation is bullshit, unless we're ready to condemn everyone outside of North America who wears blue jeans.


----------



## Positron (Jan 19, 2017)

PolexiaAphrodisia said:


> I think "appropriation" is blatant misrepresentation of a culture (such as weeaboos acting like anime characters and thinking that represents all of Japan),


This is just, well, misunderstanding of a culture and is not what people understood as  "cultural appropriation".



PolexiaAphrodisia said:


> or using aspects of a culture with deep religious/spiritual significance in a careless way (like those temporary tattoos of sacred words in Hebrew that are not supposed to even be said aloud)


I don't see a problem with that at all.  My using sacred symbols for aesthetics does not subtract from their religious significance to those who hold such belief.  One might as well argue that music written for the Catholic mass is not meant to be listened to in the concert hall, or at home on a streaming device. The same argument goes for that old chestnut of "cultural appropriation": the war bonnet of native chiefs.   It is not "stolen valor" because it is plain that a model on a John Galliano runway is not pretending to be, and is never mistaken as, a warrior.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 11, 2017)

Appreciation and Appropriation are two different things.

I think it's important to educate outsiders about a culture, and teach them the "dos and don'ts" so to speak.

Since it's a subject that's particularly important to me for obvious reasons, one example could be American Indian regalia, including war bonnets.

War bonnets are a very sacred piece of regalia in Native culture, because most of the time war veterans wear them, and the most sacred part of them are the eagle feathers attached to them. The eagle is a revered animal in the culture, and if one of the feathers of the bonnet falls off, they have to hold a ceremony for the feather and burn it.

It's why it's considered offensive when people wear it as a costume, and they don't take into account of how sacred they can be.

It's important to educate rather than berate. To say it isn't someone's job to educate someone else is an excuse and it's the lazy way out.


----------



## Marvin (Feb 11, 2017)

What about when a younger generation fucks up culture from the older generation? Younger people don't necessarily have the same respect for traditions of the older generations, and they'll frequently indulge in it in ways that would be considered disrespectful if outsiders (particularly white people) were the offenders.. This bothers the older generation, but it rarely provokes the level of reeeing that you see when white people do it.

They're essentially culturally appropriating themselves.

A great example of this is people getting pissy over white people wearing bindis. But young people all over south asia (not even just India) wear them, without appropriate respect for the cultural origins, and no one gives a shit.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 11, 2017)

Melkor said:


> War bonnets are a very sacred piece of regalia in Native culture, because most of the time war veterans wear them, and the most sacred part of them are the eagle feathers attached to them. The eagle is a revered animal in the culture, and if one of the feathers of the bonnet falls off, they have to hold a ceremony for the feather and burn it.
> 
> It's why it's considered offensive when people wear it as a costume, and they don't take into account of how sacred they can be.



A good comparison to this is someone wearing a fake Purple Heart or other military regalia that they haven't earned.

About the only kind of "cultural appropriation" I really give a shit about is stuff like this, where something is literally sacred in one culture and then just used as a costume by another.  That has nothing to do with being white, but everything to do with being an asshole.  Or, at the very least, ignorant.  If it's done without intention of causing offense, though, the solution is really just to point that out.  Someone who isn't an asshole will stop doing it.


----------



## ASoulMan (Feb 11, 2017)

If your argument for cultural appropriation boils down to "LOL WHITE PEOPLE" or anything to do with skin color, kindly fuck off please. Skin color is irrelevant to this topic.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Feb 11, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> About the only kind of "cultural appropriation" I really give a shit about is stuff like this, where something is literally sacred in one culture and then just used as a costume by another. That has nothing to do with being white, but everything to do with being an asshole.


No one gets pissed when anime uses sacred Christian symbolism for the sake of looking cool though. Even @Hat barely cares.


----------



## Closet Sorcerer (Feb 11, 2017)

Melkor said:


> Appreciation and Appropriation are two different things.
> 
> I think it's important to educate outsiders about a culture, and teach them the "dos and don'ts" so to speak.
> 
> ...



Oddly enough, nobody batted an eyeleash when people in Europe started wearing keffiyehs as a simple clothing despite their use as a symbol for the Palestinian cause. It's getting more tense nowadays, but most people see and use it as an exotic scarf.



Jon-Kacho said:


> No one gets pissed when anime uses sacred Christian symbolism for the sake of looking cool though. Even @Hat barely cares.



Japan has a very tiny Christian population, so it's seen as a mysterious and cool religion (especially Catholicism due to it's iconic symbolism and imagery).


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 12, 2017)

Jon-Kacho said:


> No one gets pissed when anime uses sacred Christian symbolism for the sake of looking cool though. Even @Hat barely cares.



But it's like, kawaii when Japanese people do anything at all.


----------



## Positron (Feb 12, 2017)

Closet Sorcerer said:


> Japan has a very tiny Christian population, so it's seen as a mysterious and cool religion (especially Catholicism due to it's iconic symbolism and imagery).


Nah when pee o'seas do this it is also white people's fault, for polluting their pristine, noble, as-one-with-nature souls with Cultural Imperialism.


----------



## Bombshell (Feb 12, 2017)

Man, all this cultural approbriation stuff always seemed so ridicoules to me. 

Also because well, I'm from Denmark, the origin place of Norse Mythology, I live here. Norse mythology is my ancient culture. 
And well, I have come to accept there are two different kinds of norse mythology. The Historical kind, and the Hollywood kind which is mostly inspired by Stan Lees Thor and has JACKSHIT to do with historical norse mythology. 

So by all means, I should be allowed to complaing about culturual approbriation! Incorrect Norse mythological and Viking mythology has been used to such an exstent that most people don't even know what's the original anymore. 
So well, for the sake of it, if we go by SJW rules, I should have the right to call it "Approbriation." 

But, njaah. My culture is white, and there is no such thing as white culture so nope. 

In all seriousness though, please do use all the viking imagery and so forth you want. I love it, I think it's awesome that the interest in my countries old culture is being kept alive that way and even make some people interested in coming here and exploring it for themselves. I think that's amazing, everyone are welcome


----------



## Polexia Aphrodisia (Feb 12, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> A good comparison to this is someone wearing a fake Purple Heart or other military regalia that they haven't earned.


This reminds me of someone on my college campus. He's constantly dressed in what looks like some kind of military cosplay. 
The other day it was cold out and he was wearing paratrooper boots, army green pants, a matching green coat that looked like a trenchcoat and had patches on it, and what I like to call a "comrade hat". One of those fold-up fur flap ones - you know the kind. It had some kind of emblem on the front but I couldn't make out what it was.
For some reason I find this very disrespectful. Even if he's one of those fake Communists that we get sometimes, wearing military garb seems out of line. Unfortunately my university is rotten to the core with SJWs but as far as I can tell nobody has called him on it. Even if he served in the military at some point, I sincerely doubt that was the uniform he wore and even then I don't think you're supposed to just go around wearing it as regular clothes (correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Feb 12, 2017)

PolexiaAphrodisia said:


> This reminds me of someone on my college campus. He's constantly dressed in what looks like some kind of military cosplay.
> The other day it was cold out and he was wearing paratrooper boots, army green pants, a matching green coat that looked like a trenchcoat and had patches on it, and what I like to call a "comrade hat". One of those fold-up fur flap ones - you know the kind. It had some kind of emblem on the front but I couldn't make out what it was.
> For some reason I find this very disrespectful. Even if he's one of those fake Communists that we get sometimes, wearing military garb seems out of line. Unfortunately my university is rotten to the core with SJWs but as far as I can tell nobody has called him on it. Even if he served in the military at some point, I sincerely doubt that was the uniform he wore and even then I don't think you're supposed to just go around wearing it as regular clothes (correct me if I'm wrong).



If it was dark green and made of wool then it was likely a Soviet army greatcoat.

The hat is called an "ushanka" (ear-hat, basically).

I can understand wearing 1 or 2 pieces of military gear as a civilian - I often wear BDU pants and combat boots around because they're just what I have, but you will never see me walking around town in a matching set of camo pants and jacket and hat + boots, kitted out like I'm walking around a military base.

This dude really does sound like he's just a militaria-fag or a Commie-fag and is basically cosplaying.


----------



## Polexia Aphrodisia (Feb 12, 2017)

Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> If it was dark green and made of wool then it was likely a Soviet army greatcoat.
> 
> The hat is called an "ushanka" (ear-hat, basically).
> 
> ...


Googled it - that's exactly what it is.
So he is one of those fake Commies! We have a club of them too. Sorry, bruh, you're a pretty shitty communist if you go to this university...
I guess better to be a fake Communist than a hardcore Hetalia cosplayer or something.


----------



## Bombshell (Feb 12, 2017)

Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> If it was dark green and made of wool then it was likely a Soviet army greatcoat.
> 
> The hat is called an "ushanka" (ear-hat, basically).
> 
> ...



That's not really "Cultural." approbriation though is it? For it to be cultural you have to dress like a certain ethnic group or culture. 

That there is more like dressing like a specific kind of official... Which is fucking stupid. 
It's like dressing up as a doctor even though you're a potato farmer, it's just stupid at the best of times and highly confusing for a lot of people at the worst of times. 

Because well, uniforms exsist for a reason. Police officers wear their uniforms so we can tell that they are indeed with the police. Firefighters wear their uniforms so we can tell they are with the fire department. 

If someone else were to wear their uniforms even though they are not part of the force it would lead to deep confusion and sometimes even be outright dangerous. 
Also kind of disrespectful towards the people whom earned that uniform through hard work and dedication. 

So yeah.. Don't wear other peoples official uniforms. That's just dumb. 

But if you want to wear a Kimono or what ever, I see nothing wrong with that. Kimonos are kind of pretty.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Feb 12, 2017)

Bombshell said:


> That's not really "Cultural." approbriation though is it? For it to be cultural you have to dress like a certain ethnic group or culture.
> 
> That there is more like dressing like a specific kind of official... Which is fucking stupid.



I'm not necessarily calling it "cultural appropriation" because that shit doesn't exist, but:

1. The national/ethnic aspect IMHO is more important than the military (or at least as important).

They're not dressing like any military official. They're dressing like a SOVIET military official. It's a specific look that has a specific appeal and it's tied to a specific country.




Bombshell said:


> Because well, uniforms exsist for a reason. Police officers wear their uniforms so we can tell that they are indeed with the police. Firefighters wear their uniforms so we can tell they are with the fire department.
> 
> If someone else were to wear their uniforms even though they are not part of the force it would lead to deep confusion and sometimes even be outright dangerous.
> Also kind of disrespectful towards the people whom earned that uniform through hard work and dedication.
> ...



This is about 1 step away from going to Renaissance Faires or HEMA events and saying "you shouldn't wear armor if you're not an actual knight"

The Soviet Union doesn't exist and even if it still did, living in Massachusetts or whatever, my first thought wouldn't be "oh that's a Soviet military officer" if I were to see this fucktard.


----------



## Sperglord Dante (Feb 12, 2017)

Jon-Kacho said:


> No one gets pissed when anime uses sacred Christian symbolism for the sake of looking cool though. Even @Hat barely cares.


If cultural appropriation was real (because it isn't) Japan would be the biggest offender on earth. It's not just Christianity, Japan has turned everything from the King Arthur legend to Hindu religion into cute anime characters they stamp on fuck pillows.


----------



## Bombshell (Feb 12, 2017)

Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> This is about 1 step away from going to Renaissance Faires or HEMA events and saying "you shouldn't wear armor if you're not an actual knight"
> 
> The Soviet Union doesn't exist and even if it still did, living in Massachusetts or whatever, my first thought wouldn't be "oh that's a Soviet military officer" if I were to see this fucktard.



Okay fair enough, I will change my statement to. "You shouldn't put on uniforms that are in current use and currently relevant." 

But yeah, putting on certain clothes will signal certain things. 
If you put on the Nazi armband or a white KKK hood, well.... Either it'll be done for parody or it's a clear endorsment of those movements and idiologies. 

And of course, he is free to endorse the idiology of the soviet union... It's a very opressive and totalitarien idiology that takes freedom away from the people and shoots however disagrees with the selected few in leader positions. 
But he is free to condone it as much as he wants as long as he doesn't commit violent acts himself or break the laws of the country he lives in. 

Sigh, honestly though I feel like most of these people just don't know what communism is and how it affected its people. 

Fun thing, i'm from Denmark, I live here in Denmark. And i've gotten two widely different constant convictions about my country, ever since Bernie Sanders came with his. "Denmark is such an awesome socialistic country!" speech doing his presidential campaign. 

And... We are not a socialistit country. We... We have wellphare state and socialist programmes, but... We also have fundemental capitalist principles in the country, free marked is still a thing here. 

But yeah, somehow one half think we are this perfect Utopia because we are socialists/Communists.... which is not true. We are not socialists or communists. 

Or, some thing this is a hell whole where we have no freedom because communism... We are not communists... I think you want Romania for that one. Shes. 
Our country is just... Normal. It's boring, it's not what all those people think it is, it's so weird to hear those far left Americans talking about it and they are so removed from reality. 

Thinking you must be communist to have a free healthcare system... erhm no. No... You don't have to go to the exstreme. There is a middleway to be found guys... And I am rambling I am sorry. I am new to the forum. 

My friend kept insisting I should give it a try just to be able to vent because well, as a person whom don't think Trump is so bad, I can't even speak my opinion out loud in my own country without being snorted at. It sucks.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Feb 12, 2017)

Bombshell said:


> Fun thing, i'm from Denmark, I live here in Denmark. And i've gotten two widely different constant convictions about my country, ever since Bernie Sanders came with his. "Denmark is such an awesome socialistic country!" speech doing his presidential campaign.
> 
> And... We are not a socialistit country. We... We have wellphare state and socialist programmes, but... We also have fundemental capitalist principles in the country, free marked is still a thing here.



I'm going to respond to parts of your rambling.

1. The technical name for countries like Denmark is "socialist democracies". There's also the widely used term "Eurosocialism".

2. "We just have a welfare state and socialist programs, but we're not socialists" is like saying "We have a fascist secret police and fascist military-economic programs, but we're not fascists!"

3. Almost all countries in the world are capitalist. There is almost no country with a truly free market. Denmark having a "free" market (despite being a social-democratic country and therefore having more regulation on the market than most countries in the world today) doesn't make it not-socialistic.




Bombshell said:


> But yeah, somehow one half think we are this perfect Utopia because we are socialists/Communists.... which is not true. We are not socialists or communists.



People who think your country is a perfect utopia do so in most cases because of the socialistic aspects of your social-democracy.


----------



## Bombshell (Feb 12, 2017)

I do know what we are, I live here. 

Yes we are a Social-democratic country. But that also means we are not pure socialists. 

That's a thing many fail to understand, there is more than just one kind of socialism. But when people say just. "socialism." I will have to assume they mean pure socialism due to the lack of specifications in the statement. 
And what many leftist Americans actually mean when they say. "Socialism." is "Communism." because they don't know the difference. 

We are not a pure socialist country. That's a statement that is untrue, we have a free and competetive marked, we have different salaries that reflect peoples qualifications and job difficulty. We have working UNIONS which keep our goverment in check and ensures the benefit of the working class. 
Our system is based around these Unions, they are an important fundament in our current system, and well, a pure socialist country would not have unions like we do. 

Yet again, the leftists of America seem to fail to realise how this work, how it can work like this in Denmark, that it's not because goverment has complete control, but because we always have a discourse taking place between goverment and the workers through the Unions as our middle man and mouth piece. 

And well. People whom are unemployed don't get to live like king and queens. This is a false idea some Americans seem to have. 

Hell, people whom are unemployed and therefore is on goverment support are being outright monitored to make absolute sure there is no funny buisness going on. That those whom claim they are sick really are sick, and those whom claim they can't find work need to proof that they ddi apply for a set number of jobs every week. I think it's five a week you need to aply for if you are unemployed but by good health. 
Our goverment really don't want people to be unemployed, out to work with you lol XD 

I shouldn't talk though as I work as a therapist and my salary is paid for by the goverment. 
Which I think is nice because the ill people whom I work with don't have to pay to get the help they need. But I know that alone is not a thing in the US. 

My country is not perfect, but I think we have a really good thing going for us, and I like it a lot.


----------



## Polexia Aphrodisia (Feb 12, 2017)

You're right in that Comrade Faux isn't being appropriative in the same way as a white girl at Coachella in a war bonnet, or using the god Ganesh as a cute phone charm design. But he is still wearing the garb of a position he did not earn, and a country he does not belong to. 
And yeah, he is openly advocating for an ex-country that is synonymous with oppression,  in a country that's working against it. It is one thing to think communism is good and another thing to support the Soviet Union's ideology in a very in your face manner. (people can obviously hold their own opinions of course, I'm not playing thought police.)
A white or black or Pacific islander girl wanting to wear a sari because it is beautiful seems a lot less offensive to me than a dude living a privileged life and attending a nice university wearing the military uniform of a country who would never allow him to live that same life.


----------



## Bombshell (Feb 13, 2017)

Yeah, one is a very symbolic endorsement of an idiology that murdered thousands of people. Basically saying. "I think all that murdering was a okay."
And yeah, I have to stand by the do not wear official uniforms, unless that the uniforms are so out of date that clearly what we are doing is a historical re-enactment or whatever. 

Sad thing though is, if comrade Faux ever faced the soviet or a similar country, he would be the first to die. He wouldn't make it. 
I mean, a little weakling whom has to kling unto a dead symbol to stay relevant? Yeah okay, good luck out there in the real world. 


And the other is just... It's cute. Who cares? Or perhaps even. "I think this culture is very fascinating and have awesome merchandise." yeah what ever, who is being harmed? 
I have Buddha figures in my appartment, what are they going to do? Shoot me? Who is it hurting? 

And when I visit other countries I am actually giving stuff away with norse mythology symbols on it, i want to spread the love and word. So yeah... What ever.


----------



## Andrew Noel Schaefer (Feb 13, 2017)

Everything you eat has been appropriated from some culture.

Live with it.


----------



## Trilby (Feb 15, 2017)

Weeny Tran said:


> Everything you eat has been appropriated from some culture.
> 
> Live with it.


As we all should.


----------

